# Alternative mantis enclosures



## mdkelty (Jul 21, 2011)

So I used to be really into arachnids and now I am getting into mantid's and other things. I wanted to share a couple of websites for alternative housing that could be used for mantid's. Check out the following links and let me know what you think. I'm going to be ordering a few of these soon.

http://www.tarantulahomes.com/

http://www.tarantulacages.com/


----------



## Ryan.M (Jul 21, 2011)

These actually look really great, thanks for the links. I plan on getting a tarantula at the end of the year, and I think I may order a couple of these!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 21, 2011)

They are certainly sleek and aesthetically pleasing for us humans to stare at but I would find them counterproductive for mantises. Slick glass surfaces with almost no where for tiny mantis feet to grip. Sure you can add some sticks, but it still highly limits the mantises choice in hanging spaces. That is one of the reasons I much prefer the net cages even if they aren't the prettiest things to stare at.


----------



## mdkelty (Jul 21, 2011)

I see your point, both have their advantages. These enclosures are made out of acrylic instead of glass. I have my nymphs in smaller acrylic enclosures that I got at Michael's craft store and they are able to scale the walls.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 22, 2011)

Be careful when cleaning these, as the acrylic can scratch. Also, test any cleaners first, to make sure they don't compromise the surfaces.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol Sporeworld beat me to it. As soon as you mentioned they were acrylic, all I could think of is how much easier it is to scratch that stuff in comparison to glass.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 23, 2011)

I really dig those. I just wish they didnt cost so much!


----------

